# Great content, easily sidetracked



## BenjaminNY (Jul 24, 2014)

I've listened to this podcast since the beginning and I usually find it to be informative and pretty funny. The guys have a good sense of humor if you realize that they do not take themselves all that seriously. The episodes with Roland Johnson and Asa Christiana are worth seeking out, they tend to be the most hilarious simply because they were the least self-conscious contributors for better or worse.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I think their segment, "favorite tool, technique, style, etc.] for all time, for this week" is the best regular segment on any woodworking podcast because it goes beyond reader questions and highlights things that wouldn't come up any other way.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I meant to mention that Charles and it slipped my mind. I like those too.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

This is probably my second-favorite woodworking podcast (WoodTalk is my favorite). I generally find Shop Talk Live to be entertaining and informative, but I'll admit that I find their guest interviews lacking. Often the audio quality is poor (when the guest calls in for the interview) and personally I'm not interested in *how* someone became a professional furniture maker (which is what these interviews often discuss in detail). I do enjoy their "All Time Favorite…" segments great.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Woodtalk is not for me. I don't like the forum either.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> Woodtalk is not for me. I don t like the forum either.
> 
> - Rick M.


I'm surprised. I think Woodtalk is the gold standard in terms of production of the woodworking podcasts. No awkward pauses, who's supposed to introduce each piece, good interaction between the hosts, etc. I think something like 360 demonstrates more knowledge, but the folks who do Woodtalk know how to produce a podcast. Sometimes when I listen to the other podcasts, I have this deep desire to tell them to listen to Woodtalk and learn from it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep, I don't dispute the quality of the the podcast but I can't get into it. I think you have to be into the personalities and I don't know them or watch their videos.


----------

